

Darpa slaps $2m on the bar for the ultimate security bug killer - ScottBurson
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/22/darpa_sets_2_million_cash_prize_for_the_ultimate_vulnerability_scanner/

======
ScottBurson
I am not optimistic this will succeed. Reasoning about programs is much harder
than, say, driving a car. (Consider the number of humans who can do each
competently.)

I am glad to see DARPA taking an interest in this problem, but I think they
need to take a longer view. Fundamental breakthroughs are needed; it's not
just a matter of gluing together existing technologies.

Full disclosure: I work for HP Fortify, one of the existing businesses that
would certainly be negatively impacted by a technology such as DARPA describes
here.

